# PVC Piping Cages



## kueen (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm looking to make a cage from PVC piping and wire mesh although, I'm not sure what material to use for multiple levels and the ground floor. I also want to make sure the cage can be easily clean and as safe as possible. I just need some guidance and ideas! O0


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Just a tutorial if you need it http://www.justforfuzzies.com/Other_Stuff/Cage/index.html

Though instead of using netting, use hardware cloth (you can get at places like home depot) or cage wire (they sell 1 inch by 1/2 inch at Tractor supply). I suggest cage wire even though it will be more expensive (it comes in 30 inch by 10 ft) Though if you can try to cover it with something like rustoleum so that it doesn't absorb urine. Also you might want to put the wire on the inside of the cage in case you have chewers.

For the levels I would make PVC pipe frames, put wire over it (so it's a solid level) and zip tie it up. Then cover it with fleece. you could also hang up wood, but if you want to do that you would need to use cage wire since hardware cloth is pretty flimsy.

For the bottom use either a large plastic tub (though you will have to make the cage to the size of the tub length and width wise) or get coroplast to make a coroplast pan, which depending on your area can be a bit expensive as well.

I know that some people on here probably have made PVC pipe cages for other animals on here, so hopefully they'll join in. Oh and welcome. if you do make it make sure to post on how it turns out.


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

wow that's really interesting.


----------



## Hikari (Feb 5, 2013)

I have a modified version of that cage for my sugar gliders. I wanted to make one like it for my rats but I was not sure how it would work since rats are/can be chewers and the hardware cloth is flimsy. Has anyone been successful with the hardware cloth (plastic mesh) and rats?

As for making shelves just cut the PVC where you want shelves and add T connectors to build in the shelf. Im really bad at explaining it I just kinda trial and error with my cage. 

If you do make this cage make sure to attach the hardware cloth on tight or else you will get stuck with sagging. I am planning on cutting off all the hardware cloth off my cage and redoing it for this reason. =/


----------



## PeachPeach (Jun 22, 2012)

We're still working on ours. It's a LOT of work to make a good one and not a big cost savings (we have to go buy some more elbows and another stick of PVC tonight, actually), as well as being quite difficult to get the elbows properly twisted before the glue sets. That said, you can have a lot of flexibility on the design. But for DIY cages there are some cheaper or easier to work with alternatives, or you can buy a Martin's cage for excellent space for the money.

I'm making a PVC cage, so obviously I think they have their upsides, but there are significant drawbacks as well!

We're attaching our hardware cloth with bolts and washers. Drilling into PVC is pretty easy and very secure.


----------



## Hikari (Feb 5, 2013)

Do you not worry about your rats chewing through the hardware cloth? That is the only thing stopping me from making one for my babies. 

I didn't use threaded PVC connectors or glue on mine it is super easy to put together, the hard part for me was the THOUSANDS of zip ties, my fingers were raw after I finished and thought about using pliers.


----------



## PeachPeach (Jun 22, 2012)

Hardware cloth here is galvanized or stainless steel, not plastic mesh. So no, I'm not worried


----------



## Hikari (Feb 5, 2013)

ahh..that makes more sense!  

When you get done I would love to see some pictures of it!


----------



## kueen (Feb 12, 2013)

Almost done with the cage I cant wait to post pictures. I can see the disadvantages already with PVC piping cage but I feel that it is well worth it! Thanks for the advice!


----------

